# Alambre muscular



## Adryx (May 10, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesito un poco de ayuda sobre los alambre musculares, he investigado un poco pero no se donde comprarlo ni se cuanto cuesta, ya pedí ayuda donde según lo venden pero no responden. 

Y también si sabe alguien como es el proceso para hacer que el alambre tenga memoria, porque por lo que he investigado puede tener memoria pero no entiendo el proceso. 

Espero que me ayuden


----------



## cronodragon (May 10, 2006)

Cuando dicen que el alambre tiene memoria, se refiere solamente a que cambia de una forma a otra y retorna a la original. Es una propiedad física de algunas aleaciones de metales, y no tiene que ver en nada con almacenamiento de datos... a menos que hagas una calculadora mecánica con cable muscular.

El cable muscular lo he conseguido en Jameco bajo el nombre de Flexinol (Jameco.com). Es bastante caro en realidad. La desventaja del cable muscular sobre servo motores es que no levanta mucho peso, aunque es sorprente la fuerza que tiene para un cable tan delgado. Además no se estira mucho, creo que es apenas un 5% de su longitud, por eso debe usarse en configuraciones de palanca. Otra dificultad es amarrar los extremos porque tiende a liberarse. Y para que se contraiga hay que aplicarle energía electrica, pero para que se estire de nuevo se requiere una fuerza mecánica.


----------



## Adryx (May 10, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

no sabia de esas desventajas, pero tu que me puedes recomendar? estaba pensando en ellos porque me comentaron de su funcionamiento, así que se me hizo buena idea para un trabajo de la universidad, la idea es: has visto las camas de las personas que se acuestan en clavos (que no se como se llaman), bueno la onda es hacer un dispositivo que indique algo según al tacto, es decir que suban o bajen los alambres o como el ejemplo de la cama de clavos que salgan o se metan los clavos pero en un tamaño muy pequeño, no levantan mucho peso. No pasa de 250grs y la altura que necesito a partir de la superficie no es mayor a 1cm, o tu que me recomiendas conoces algún dispositivo pequeño y delgado, no tan costoso?


----------



## cronodragon (May 10, 2006)

Bueno, en vez de levantar clavo por clavo, podrías mejor hacer una rejilla, poner los clavos en ella con las cabezas por debajo y las puntas por arriba, y que las cabezas decansen sobre una tabla que no se deforme. Luego cuando quieras levantar los clavos, solo levantas la tabla. De esa manera no necesitas más que uno o unos pocos dispositivos para lograrlo.

El dispositivo para levantar y bajar la tabla puede ser cualquiera. Si no es necesario que use electricidad, lo haría con una simple palanca, así sería más eficiente, barato y sencillo. Si realmente necesita control electrónico entonces podría ser con un motor o un actuador.


----------



## Adryx (May 10, 2006)

gracias, pero a lo mejor no me explique, no son clavos, tengo que hacer subir alamcres, lo mas seguro es que sean de cobre, y tengo que hacerlos sibir de una base, pero no todos, sino que tienen que ser distintos, supon ke tienes una matrix de 10 x 10 alambres en esa matriz tengo que hacer una figura, ya se un circulo, un cuadro o hasta una letra

. . . . . . . . . .                       . . . .                  
. . . . . . . . . .                  . . . . . . . . .             
. . . . . . . . . .                 . . . . . . . . . .            
. . . . . . . . . .                 . . . . . . . . . .            
. . . . . . . . . .                  . . . . . . . . .             
. . . . . . . . . .                       . . . .                  


si me entiendes, dada una matriz de alambres hacer figuras al tacto, por eso se tienen que subir o bajar los alambres para formar una figura, o asta una letra, el mecanismo es el que me preocupa, porque me decian que lo hiciera con relevadores, pero no me convence la idea porque mi matriz debe contener 192 puntos o alambres en un espacio muy pequeño como unos 15 cm como maximo y los relay ocupan mucho espacio y ademas tendria que quitarles el mecanismo, tendria que utilizar 192 relays, y seria muy costoso.

Por eso mi peticion existe algun meccanismo o dispositivo que me permita subir o bajar alambres?, algo asi como las figuritas que te mande


----------



## Adryx (May 10, 2006)

matriz con los alambres abajo
. . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . 


imagina que este es un circulo, jajaja
matriz con los alambre arriba

. . . * * * * . . . 
. .* * * * * * . . 
.* * * * * * * *. 
. .* * * * * * . . 
. . . * * * * . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . 

espero averme dado a entender


----------



## cronodragon (May 10, 2006)

Sí ya te entendí, es como las cabezas de las impresoras de matriz de puntos. Para crear cada figura tienen una serie de agujas o alambres que salen individualmente para grabar el papel con la cinta entintada de por medio.

Si puedes adquirir una cabeza de impresora de matriz de puntos, podrías ponerla a trabajar. Pero si necesitas algo más grande lo mejor sería que construyeras una electroimán para cada aguja, eso saldría muy barato, aunque se llevaría trabajo porque son 100 electroimanes... pero bueno, tampoco es tanto. Puedes hacerlos bastante pequeños si usas cable delgado para el embobinado.


----------

